# Posting question



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

How do I add somebody's post to my email when I am responding to their post? 

i.e....It says Quote from Cowgirl with the time and date and then has their comments in a box. 

I hope this is making sense.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> How do I add somebody's post to my email when I am responding to their post?
> 
> i.e....It says Quote from Cowgirl with the time and date and then has their comments in a box.
> 
> I hope this is making sense.


To quote something, you put [ quote] and the beginning and [ /quote] at the end. (Remove the spaces; I just added those so you would see the code.)

The easiest way is to choose "quote" when you reply. Look to the upper right hand corner of the message (where you also have the option to modify your post, or delete it completely).

When you are posting, if you look at the icons, there is one that looks like a dialog balloon. That will also put the quote code around text, like this:



> this is how it looks quoted.


You can also just type the codes by hand.

I hope this makes sense!

L


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> To quote something, you put [ quote] and the beginning and [ /quote] at the end. (Remove the spaces; I just added those so you would see the code.)
> 
> The easiest way is to choose "quote" when you reply. Look to the upper right hand corner of the message (where you also have the option to modify your post, or delete it completely).
> 
> ...


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ok...that's not right because my response is now in the box....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> ok...that's not right because my response is now in the box....


You started typing inside the [ /quote] code. Start typing your message AFTER that. That will have my part quoted, but your part will be "new."

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> ok...that's not right because my response is now in the box....


Make sure you type your response a line or two after the end "[/quote]".


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Make sure you type your response a line or two after the end "".


This is another test.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok...got it. Thanks to you both!!!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Make sure you type your response a line or two after the end "".


That makes people comfortable for some reason, but really, no space at all is necessary. You just want to make sure to start your reply after the ] in [*/quote] whether it's immediately, a space or two, or a line or two. 
I started this reply with no space after [*/quote]

Now you have it Cowgirl . No spaces are necessary, tho. But they're perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Ok...got it. Thanks to you both!!!


Excellent! Something new you learned today...

L


----------

